# Can some please identify this mural



## rainbow (Feb 10, 2006)

Friend gave me this photo of a Memorial to British Seamen but he doesn't know where it is. Nor do I.
Could someone please identify and post an answer.
Thanks,
Tony


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

Bit of info here Tony;
http://www.fotolibra.com/gallery/459832/mosaic-wall-cardiff-bay/


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

Hello Tony,
That was a quick reply to your query - what a wonderful mural!
I send best wishes to you and all the lads at LRMS -
Liverpool Retired Merchant Seafarers -
and hoping the New Year 2013 is kind to you all..
Best regards,
Stan


----------



## rainbow (Feb 10, 2006)

Excellent John. Your reply was very quick and I'm grateful.

Thanks Stan, It's always good to hear from you and even better if you're in good health. Hope you got your badge.
On behalf of Liverpool Retired Merchant Seafarers we wish you and all the members of Ships Nostalgia a healthy New Year and beyond.
Take care,
Tony


----------

